
Style Guide for NASA History Authors and Editors - ademarre
https://history.nasa.gov/styleguide.html
======
tradersam
> Define frequently used acronyms upon first usage. Try to avoid excessive use
> of acronyms, which is a plague of bureaucratic writing and speech.

e.g.:

> The space shuttle system consists of four primary elements: an orbiter
> spacecraft, two solid rocket boosters (SRBs), an external tank (ET) to house
> fuel and oxidizer, and three space shuttle main engines (SSMEs). The shuttle
> can transport payloads into near Earth orbit 100 to 312 nm above the Earth.
> Payloads are carried in a bay 15 feet in diameter and 60 feet long. Major
> system requirements are that the orbiter and the two SRBs be reusable.([0],
> 1.1-1)

NASA really loves acronyms.

[0]:[https://www.nasa.gov/centers/johnson/pdf/390651main_shuttle_...](https://www.nasa.gov/centers/johnson/pdf/390651main_shuttle_crew_operations_manual.pdf)

